# Mobile phone apps?



## Primo (May 4, 2012)

Has anyone used a company like Appstack to maximize their presence with people using their phones to search for contractors? Just curious on results. Appstack wants $60 a month to put me on top 3 in the google search from cell phones. Too much? What do you all think?

Obviously I'm not SEO smart so I'm wide open to advice to generate more legitimate leads. Can't stand Service Magic and I've lost complete faith in Quality Smith.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What do I think? 

I think this is spam. However for the sake of argument, I'll set you up a Google or Facebook or Yahoo/msn pay per click campaign for $100 each ($50 if you wait till Janurary or February). You then are responsible for their monthly fees and can set your budget what ever you want. You'll get leads and for alot less than paying someone to do it for you, plus you won't fall into the common first timer do it yourself mistakes that can cost you thousands and produce no results. 

Having said that, organic is far better than pay per click. If you can get your site populated in all the major search engines for multiple topics, you'll get more leads than you can handle.


----------



## allcityexterior (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think too many people use their phones to search for contractors. When it comes to more intensive research like that most people prefer their laptop or desktop-it is much easier and faster.

__________________________________
Roofing Madison 
Siding Madison


----------

